# 2020 bowhunting prep



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive dedicated the last 2 bowhunting seasons to using 250 grain, 3 blade Woodsman broadheads and enjoyed fantastic results and while my bowhunting season still has a couple months left, my results over the last 2 seasons have been 15 deer, including several P&Y whitetails, a giant bull elk, a Russian boar and zero wounding loss (100% recovery rate) And in nearly every case, I watched the animal expire requiring no tracking. On top of that, I was able to take 9 deer with the same woodsman head (re-sharpen and re-use) so, to say that I am impressed and pleased with the Woodsman head is an understatement.

That being said, I have broadhead ADHD and usually dedicate a couple seasons to a broadhead to evaluate it before testing/evaluating another broadhead. Most recently I did exactly that with Slick tricks and Muzzy Phantom heads (both of those heads were also stellar performers that I wholeheartedly endorse and recommend) Over 45+ years of bowhunting Ive learned a great deal about broadhead lethality and especially what happens and how wild game acts from the time the broadhead enters until the animal expires. (I average about 14 seconds from impact to downed).

The shorter heads with more steep blade angles cause game animals to run rather because they know they have been hit vs game hit with long and slender heads that seem to slide through game with them almost under-reacting and often times stopping after a short sprint to look back and what the disturbance was. Typically they fall where they stop to look back. Ive come to prefer the longer heads that slip through game with effortless ease vs those that deliver a audible "Whack" or "Thump" at impact as they seem to cause longer run time and recovery distances. (just another reason I dont bother with mech heads) as a guy that does suburban deer culling for my municipality, I need deer down asap and I must have a pass through so no mech heads for me.

As I prepare for the 2020 and 2021 bowhunting seasons and additional species and states I will hunt and perhaps even a bowhunting trip to Africa, I’ve just ordered 4, 3-packs of the next head I will put to the test. Once again I will stick with a fixed blade broadhead as I see no worth or value in mechanical heads for the obvious reasons. The twist on this broadhead selection is that even though its called the Palmer Extreme, its nearly a return to the Muzzy Phantom Ive had so much success with in the mid 2000’s. In fact, the Palmer Extreme is made for Palmer by Muzzy (Feradyne) but it has a few changes such as more weight (160 grains vs the 125 grain I used in the past) more width (1 7/16” wide vs the 1 1/8” I used in the past).

Ive always been a fan of 4 blade broadheads and while the 3 blade Woodsman did a fantastic job for me, I like that 4th blade of the Palmer Extreme. My prior experience with the Muzzy Phantom proved that I could kill 7 deer with the same head (shoot and re-sharpen and re-use) and I expect the larger, heavier Palmer Extreme to be just as durable. 

I enjoy sharpening my own heads and in fact started an entire company based on broadhead sharpening so Ive got no issue with getting them surgical sharp, over and over since Ive done it with the Phantoms. I will swap out the aluminum inserts in my arrows with brass to boost the weight closer to 200 grain up front as I get improved flight and performance when my FOC it 20% or more. I'll stick with the same 500+ grain total arrow package and 65 pounds of draw weight since its a proven penetrator on all species. Time to start preparing for the next bowhunting season. I hope to have these new Palmers in a week so I can begin to prepare for the fast approaching 2020 traveling hunts.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll be sticking with my single bevels for Turkey...but will be returning to the woodsman's for deer next season. I just prefer the ease of re-honing a woodsman with my beveled diamond jewel stick. I also found it easier to tune the woodsman. 

My wife has used the Muzzy phantom in the past and it was easy enough to get hunting sharp with just a redi-edge sharpener. Laid down some excellent blood trails. 

I'd like to see that offered with a steel ferule in the 2-250grain weight range.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

It was (the Fred Eichler version) was 220 grains but it was discontinued since so many are into the speed fad and 100 grain heads.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Those look nice. Having flashbacks of the old Elk Mountain Phantom 125’s I shot back in the mid ‘90s before they some out to Muzzy. Fantastic heads for sure.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> It was (the Fred Eichler version) was 220 grains but it was discontinued since so many are into the speed fad and 100 grain heads.


They were also a smaller cut.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I bet those cut like a hot knife going threw butter but how does the tips hold up when they hit harder bigger bones like leg/shoulder bones.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> Those look nice. Having flashbacks of the old Elk Mountain Phantom 125’s I shot back in the mid ‘90s before they some out to Muzzy. Fantastic heads for sure.


Yes, I visited the plant where Stan's Elk mountain phantoms were machined and made. I got a 6 pack of them from the plant and killed a ton of deer with them. Then Muzzy bought them after Stan Died.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

The 4 packs of heads arrived today.










These are some seriously big heads. (1 7/16" wide)

Here is the palmer 160 compared to some other heads.

Slick Tricks










Tooth of the Arrow.










Muzzy Phantom










Woodsman










A broadhead this wide has to spin true and these do.






When the wind dies down and the temps warm a bit I will flight test them.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Mid Jan and I was able to try out the new Palmer extreme 160 heads while removing more deer for the municipality. (this was the 14th deer since Jan. of last year.) The results from this head are impressive. This old gal was very noticeably limping on her right hind leg. I made a double lung pass through resulting in an 8 second run before this big old doe fell. 









































































One dew claw was on the opposite of the foot.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Another trial evaluation of the Palmer extreme heads today. I took another doe this afternoon as part of this suburban deer culling program. This is the 2nd deer taken with the new Palmer Extreme 160 (1 1/2" wide 160 grain, 4 blade) broadhead. I resharpened it after taking a deer last week. 

I hit her right above the heart and she didnt make it 40 yards. I only hit 1 rib on the exit side of this one and the head went into the frozen ground and is still sharp. I will re-hone and use it for a 3rd deer. The hole this thing blows in them is impressive. You can see the entrance and exit holes.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Impressive. Is there much of a trajectory change shooting 160 grain vs 100? 250 vs 100? 20 yds and under might be minimal come to think of it. What about at 30 yds? (60# compound in my case)


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

you wont see any diff inside 35 yards. Its at the 40 and 50 and 60 where you see large drops. Since Ive n to killed beyond 65 yards, I just sight in with the heavy heads and use a rangefinder and its all good.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Years ago my processor laid several pelts on top of each other and did a penetration test, by hand, with several different heads. The Patriot 2 blade was the clear winner. 
Think I'm going to try these. I practice to 50 yds, but rarely shoot over 30. I'll see if I have to move my 40 pin. Bought 2 packs from Palmer Bows $29.95 ea, free shipping.


----------

